# 1934 MEAD RANGER before & after



## hotrod62 (Feb 13, 2011)

BEEN WORKING ON THIS OLD MEAD BICYCLE OFF AND ON  AND I WAS ABLE TO GET IT PUT BACK TOGETHER THIS WEEKEND AND GET SOME PICTURES


----------



## Kelpie3 (Feb 13, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic!  Great job.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 13, 2011)

very very nice..


----------

